# retrouver ses appli a l ouverture



## MR69 (23 Avril 2011)

bonjour nouveau venu sur macos je voulé savoir comment faire pour retrouver a l ouverture du macbook toutes mes applications ouvertes au moment de l arret du mac.
merci


----------



## Madalvée (23 Avril 2011)

Mac OS X Lion le fera


----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2011)

Donc pour l'instant tu ne peux pas, sauf à lancer au démarrage toutes les applications qui t'intéressent (à partir du Dock : clic droit sur l'application, Options, Ouvrir avec la session)


----------



## MR69 (23 Avril 2011)

ah ok. pourtant une fois en redemarrant mon mac j avais firefox ouvert et apres le redemarrage javais retrouver firefox ouvert avec mes onglets. bizarre.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2011)

C'est parce que tu as demandé que FF s'ouvre au démarrage (tu peux aller voir dans les Préférences système, compte, ouverture au démarrage).


----------

